# Song Title Game



## Wandering Man

The good folks at Ford Power Stroke Diesel forum seem to be having fun with this game, so I thought I'd introduce it here:

The game goes like this: I'll write down a song and the artist who sang it. Then you must take any word from the title of that song and post your reply. So basically it's like this....

My Post: Run Like Hell - Pink Floyd

Your post: _Like_ a Stone - Audioslave

Or: _Run_away train - Soul Asylum

Or: Hotel _Hell_ - The Animals

:smt033:smt033:smt033

So I'll start with this song:

Gone Fishin' - Bing Crosby & Louis Armstrong (I didn't say it had to be a _new_ song) :mrgreen:

WM


----------



## Mike Barham

I'll catch hell for this, but:

Long Time Gone - (the evil, malignant cancerous tumor of a band called) The Dixie Chicks

:mrgreen:


----------



## bruce333

_Time_ For Me to Ride , Toby Keith

hehe


----------



## Old Padawan

Ghost Riders In The Sky - Sons Of The Pioneers


----------



## VegasEgo

The Ghost of You - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Todd

You Shook Me All Night Long - AC DC


----------



## scooter

YOU're so Vain---- Carly simon(at least I think thats the title??)


----------



## tony pasley

Than God and greyhound you"re gone-Roy Clark.


----------



## bruce333

The God That Failed - Metallica


----------



## Revolver

Over _the_ Hills and Far Away- Led Zeppelin


----------



## js

Heaven _and_ Hell - Black Sabbath


----------



## Mike Barham

Knockin' On Heaven's Door - Bob Dylan


----------



## Todd

Tears In Heaven - Eric Clapton


----------



## Wandering Man

I slipped and fell _in_ love - Alan Jackson

WM


----------



## Mike Barham

Love Reign O'er Me - The Who


----------



## Old Padawan

I Would Do Anything For Love - Meatloaf


----------



## FallGuy

_*Do *_Me- Bell Biv Devoe


----------



## Wandering Man

It Ain't _Me_ Babe - Bob Dillon

WM


----------



## bruce333

Workin' My Way Back To You Babe, Four Seasons


----------



## Wandering Man

Carolina in *MY* mind - James Taylor


----------



## Spartan

Dread and the Fugitive Mind - Megadeth


----------



## Wandering Man

Live *and* let die - Paul McCartney


----------



## Clyde

Walking in LA - Missing Persons


----------



## Mike Barham

LA Woman - The Doors


----------



## Clyde

Woman by John Lennon


----------



## Clyde

Black Magic Woman - Santana


----------



## js

She's Always A Woman To Me - Billy Joel


----------



## scooter

She ain't you're ordinary girl.....Alabama


----------



## Wandering Man

The *Girl* in the Other Room - Diana Krall

WM


----------



## tony pasley

Give me something to believe IN; poison


----------



## scooter

IN the air tonight.......Phil Collins


----------



## js

Heaven Tonight - Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## Wandering Man

Knockin' on *Heaven*'s Door - Bob Dylan


----------



## falshman70

On and On - Stephen Bishop


----------



## john doe.

* And *Me- Beastie Boys


----------



## scooter

Me and Bobbie Mcgee.........Janis Joplin


----------



## 2400

Lawyers, guns *and* money... Warren Zevon


----------



## VegasEgo

jannys got a gun- aerosmith


----------



## tony pasley

Happiness is a warm gun- the Beatles


----------



## Mike Barham

Love Gun - KISS


----------



## bruce333

I Love This Bar - Tobey Keith

back to TK again. :mrgreen:


----------



## tony pasley

Love is just a four letter word-Joan Baez


----------



## Mike Barham

Letters from Home - John Michael Montgomery


----------



## Wandering Man

Another Soldier's Coming Home - Patty Walker (local artist)

WM


----------



## samskara

Homeward Bound - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Wandering Man

New York's Not my Home - Jim Croce

WM


----------



## Todd

Home Sweet Home - Motley Crue

Had to throw in the 80's hair band. :mrgreen:


----------



## rasgun

_Sweet_ Child o' Mine: Guns N' Roses


----------



## js

Sweet Leaf - Balck Sabbath


----------



## Wandering Man

My Sweet Lord - George Harrison


----------



## JimmySays

Sweet child o'mine-Guns and Roses


----------



## js

Sweet Melissa - The Allman Brothers


----------



## Wandering Man

Sweet Baby James - James Taylor


----------



## JimmySays

*BABY* I love your way Peter Frampton


----------



## Snowman

I Don't Have to Wonder - Garth Brooks


----------



## scooter

Wonderful Tonite....Eric Clapton


----------



## samskara

Tonight : West Side Story


----------



## JimmySays

Tonight,Tonight-Smashing Pumkins


----------



## Mike Barham

In the Air Tonight - Phil Collins 

(A song I detest, by the way.)


----------



## js

Feel The Same Way - Saigon Kick


----------



## VegasEgo

can u feel the love tonight - Elton john


----------



## JimmySays

Love is a battlefield-Pat Benatar


----------



## bruce333

Let Me Put My Love into You - AC/DC


----------



## Clyde

Love is a Staranger - White Snake


----------



## JimmySays

Stranger things have happened-George Straight


----------



## bruce333

Stranger In This Town - Bon Jovi


----------



## Todd

My Hometown - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## tony pasley

My ding-a-ling-Chuck Berry


----------



## Snowman

My Best Friend - Tim McGraw


----------



## Wandering Man

Not My Friend - Norah Jones


----------



## Mike Barham

A Friend Is a Friend - Pete Townshend


----------



## Wandering Man

You've got a friend - James Taylor


----------



## Snowman

Friends in Low Places - Garth Brooks


----------



## Clyde

The Friends of Mr. Cairo - Jon & Vangelis


----------



## tony pasley

The Long and winding road- the Beatles.


----------



## Mike Barham

Take Me Home Country Roads - John Denver


----------



## JimmySays

Home Sweet Home-Motley Crue


----------



## Wandering Man

Sweet the Sting - Tori Amos


----------



## Anxiety.

Sweet Emotion - Aerosmith


----------



## Anxiety.

I second that EMOTION - Smokey Robinson


----------



## Mike Barham

Second Hand Love - Pete Townshend


----------



## bruce333

Love is a Battlefield - Pat Benatar


----------



## JimmySays

Still in Love with You---Scorpions


----------



## js

Still Of The Night - Whitesnake


----------



## JimmySays

Night Prowler---AC/DC


----------



## Mike Barham

One Night In Bangkok - Murray Head

I am _such_ an '80s nerd.


----------



## tony pasley

In the twilight- The Band.


----------



## JimmySays

Twilight Zone---Golden Earring


----------



## Captain

Twilight ZONE - Kenny Loggins Top Gun baby


----------



## Mike Barham

Captain said:


> Twilight ZONE - Kenny Loggins Top Gun baby


Ummm, wasn't that song "Danger Zone?"


----------



## JimmySays

Mike Barham said:


> Ummm, wasn't that song "Danger Zone?"


 Mike is correct- --Danger Zone---Kenny Loggins

I think the Captain just got caught up in the moment.


----------



## teknoid

Go Zone- AC/DC


----------



## unpecador

Nike A Go Go - Misfits


----------



## teknoid

Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go -wham!


----------



## niadhf

may the bird of paradise fly *up* *you*r nose - little jimmy dickens
(Can this go down hill fast. can i use the singers name? cause bob & tom did a great "song"routine to jimmys last name...but i won't go there)


----------



## unpecador

Free Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## js

Love? - Strapping Young Lad

Enjoy! :smt077
[myspace]5592214[/myspace]


----------



## PanaDP

My God - Jethro Tull


----------



## teknoid

It's my job- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## niadhf

take this job and shove it - johnny paycheck
(no quite sure of the progression from free bird to my god though, think i missed somat)


----------



## unpecador

This Train - Bob Marley


----------



## teknoid

Long train running- The Doobies


----------



## unpecador

Running with the devil - Van Halen


----------



## teknoid

The devil went down to Georgia- Charlie Daniels


----------



## unpecador

It's coming down - Danzig


----------



## Wandering Man

Me and Julio DOWN by the schoolyard - Paul Simon


----------



## teknoid

*School*'s out- Alice Cooper


----------



## unpecador

Paddle Out - Sublime


----------



## niadhf

stick it out - Rush (track 2 of "counterparts")


----------



## Wandering Man

OUT in the cold - Carole King


----------



## unpecador

She's so cold - The Rolling Stones


----------



## niadhf

Cold Fire - rush (track 10 "counterparts")


----------



## unpecador

Fight fire with fire - Metallica

Bonus points for the key word twice in one title :smt023


----------



## Wandering Man

Ring of FIRE - Johnny Cash


----------



## niadhf

Ghost *of* a chance - Rush (Roll the Bones)


----------



## unpecador

Ghost of war - Slayer


----------



## niadhf

War Paint _Rush (presto)


----------



## unpecador

Let's start a war - Exploited


----------



## Wandering Man

WAR - Earth Wind and Fire


----------



## unpecador

War Ensemble - Slayer


----------



## niadhf

distant early *war*ning - Rush (grace under pressure)


----------



## unpecador

Distant lover - Marvin Gaye


----------



## niadhf

Need some *Love* - Rush (first album)


----------



## unpecador

Message to love - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## niadhf

a Passage *to* Bangkock - rush (2112)


----------



## unpecador

One night in bangkok - Murray Head


----------



## niadhf

No ONE at the Bridge - Rush (caress of steel)


----------



## unpecador

One - Metallica


----------



## niadhf

"cygnus x-*1*" book I -the voyage prologue - Rush (farewell to kings)


----------



## unpecador

X is coming - DMX


----------



## prcabr4christ

worthy _is_ the Lamb- Third Day


----------



## unpecador

Mary had a little lamb - Wings


----------



## niadhf

Never turn your back on a monster - rush (hemispheres)


----------



## unpecador

Right Turn Clyde - Bloodhound Gang


----------



## Kyle1337

Touchdown _turn_around - Hello Goodbye.


----------



## unpecador

Touchdown Boy - Blink 182


----------



## bdp2000

A *Boy* Named Sue -- Johnny Cash


----------



## unpecador

The boy with the thorn in his side - The Smiths


----------



## Kyle1337

Bad Boys - Inner Circle


----------



## Wandering Man

BAD, bad Leroy Brown - Jim Croce


----------



## unpecador

The Bad Touch - Bloodhound Gang


----------



## niadhf

BAD-eyed and loveless - Jethro Tull (too old to rock and roll too young to die)


----------



## unpecador

Bad Company - Bad Company


----------



## niadhf

The Wrong Company - Floggin Molly


----------



## unpecador

The song remains the same - Led Zeppelin


----------



## niadhf

Lifes a long Song - Jethro tull


----------



## unpecador

The meaning of life - The Offspring


----------



## niadhf

at *the* tobes of hades - rush (fly by night)


----------



## unpecador

At the gates of hell - Bewitched


----------



## niadhf

across the styx - rush


----------



## unpecador

Across the universe - The Beatles


----------



## niadhf

skating away on the thin ice of a new day -Jethro Tull (figured a shot for new opportunites was needed)


----------



## unpecador

Trapped under ice - Metallica


----------



## niadhf

Under the shadow - rush (caress of steel)


----------



## unpecador

Under my thumb - The Rolling Stones


----------



## BigJim22602

Me and My Uncle - Grateful Dead


----------



## unpecador

My dad's gone crazy - Eminem


----------



## BigJim22602

Crazy Train - Ozzie


----------



## unpecador

Stop the train - Peter Tosh


----------



## niadhf

stop the world and let me off - patsy kline (i really wanted to do locomotive breath, but figured it was a stretch


----------



## unpecador

Let my love open the door - Pete Townshend


----------



## niadhf

walk through my door - gaelic storm


----------



## bruce333

My Way Home Is Through You - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Wyatt

Lost _Woman_ - The James Gang


----------



## teknoid

One Night In Bangkok- Murray Head


----------



## niadhf

within a mile of home - flogging molly (not seeing the last 2 connections, went back to 3)


----------



## Wandering Man

Home on the Range - Gene Autry!


----------



## unpecador

Take me home country roads - John Denver


----------



## BigJim22602

Invocation And Ritual Dance Of The Young Pumpkin - Frank Zappa

Sorry for the simple use of an easy word, but now we have lots of words to use


----------



## niadhf

the king and queen of america _eurythmics (for bigjim's)

the road to hell - chris rea (for unpecador's)

you choose


----------



## unpecador

God save the queen - Sex Pistols


----------



## niadhf

mother, queen of my heart - arlo guthrie


----------



## BigJim22602

The Queen Is Dead (Take Me Back to Dear Old Blighty) - The Smith's


----------



## unpecador

Dead by dawn - Deicide


----------



## niadhf

*BY*-Tor and the SNowdog - rush (i've wanted to use that for 2 days thanks)


----------



## unpecador

You're welcome

As tears go by - Rolling Stones


----------



## niadhf

if this is good*by*e - emmy lou harris and chet atkins


----------



## unpecador

Na na hey hey kiss him goodbye - Steam


----------



## niadhf

midnight kiss - gaelic storm (still working on songs i have)


----------



## unpecador

Midnight Rider - Allman Brothers Band


----------



## prcabr4christ

Uneasy Rider - Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## unpecador

Riders on the storm - The Doors


----------



## prcabr4christ

ok, so if the title just has to include a word from the last song in its spelling, C_on_voy- C.W. McCall, but since that would kill this game I'll go with.....(drum roll)........The Great Gig In The Sky - Pink Floyd


----------



## Kyle1337

The Great Escape - Boys Like Girls


----------



## unpecador

The great pretender - The Platters


----------



## Kyle1337

Pretend - Roy Orbison


----------



## Wyatt

Pretending - Eric Clapton


----------



## Wandering Man

Dang, too late:

OK

TENDer when I want to be - Mary Chapin Carpenter


----------



## niadhf

love me tender - yall know this one (elvis)


----------



## unpecador

Can't help falling in love - Elvis


----------



## BigJim22602

Free Falling - Tom Petty & The HB's


----------



## niadhf

*free*will - rush (yep back to that band muhahahah)


----------



## unpecador

Rockin' in the free world - Neil Young


----------



## niadhf

reelin and rockin - chuck berry


----------



## unpecador

Reelin' in the years - Steely Dan


----------



## niadhf

these exiled years - flogging molly


----------



## unpecador

These arms of mine - Otis Redding


----------



## niadhf

open arms -journey (sorry it begged to be done)


----------



## unpecador

Cadence to arms - Dropkick Murphys


----------



## BigJim22602

Brothers in Arms - Dire Straits


----------



## unpecador

In my time of dying - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Wandering Man

Time in a Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## unpecador

Time Bomb - The Ramones


----------



## Kyle1337

Cherry Bomb - The Runaways


----------



## unpecador

You dropped a bomb on me - The Gap Band


----------



## BigJim22602

Sheila Take a Bow - The Smith's


----------



## unpecador

Oh Sheila - Ready for the world


----------



## Wandering Man

Oklahoma! - Rogers & Hammerstein


----------



## unpecador

My Oklahoma Home - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Dsig1

Coming Home - Cinderella


----------



## teknoid

Sing me back home- Merle Haggard


----------



## unpecador

Get Back - The Beatles


----------



## BigJim22602

Back in the USSR - Beatles


----------



## unpecador

Baby got back - Sir Mix-A-Lot


----------



## Alaskan_Viking

I'm so bad baby I don't care - Motörhead.


----------



## unpecador

Bad Fish - Sublime


----------



## Wyatt

*Bad* to the Bone - George Thorogood.


----------



## niadhf

veteran of *the* psychic wars - blue oyster cult


----------



## unpecador

War within a breath - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## niadhf

within a mile of dublin - the chieftans


----------



## unpecador

Rocky Road to Dublin - Dropkick Murphys


----------



## niadhf

the kilburn high road - flogging molly 

(nice choice unpecador - although i like the Gaelic Storm version)


----------



## Kyle1337

High Road - Fort Minor


----------



## niadhf

all the *road*running - chet atkins and emmy lou harris


----------



## prcabr4christ

_The _ Joker - Steve Miller Band


----------



## unpecador

The five year plan - D.R.I


----------



## Kyle1337

A Plan For You - Devo


----------



## niadhf

women of whimsey (thats all *you*need to know) - caprizzio


----------



## teknoid

The Wino And I *Know*- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## unpecador

Know your enemy - Rage against the Machine


----------



## prcabr4christ

Go _your_ own way - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## teknoid

The *Way *It Is- Bruce Hornsby


----------



## prcabr4christ

I want to know what love *is* - Foreigner


----------



## teknoid

*Love* is a battlefield- Pat Benatar


----------



## unpecador

Whole Lotta Love - Led Zeppelin


----------



## prcabr4christ

*Love* Shack - The B-52's


----------



## unpecador

Sugar Shack - Jimmy Gilmer and The Fireballs


----------



## prcabr4christ

Pour Some *Sugar* On Me - L.A. Guns


----------



## unpecador

Don't tread on me - Metallica


----------



## teknoid

Don't Rock The Jukebox- Alan Jackson


----------



## unpecador

Jukebox Hero - Foreigner


----------



## prcabr4christ

*Jukebox* Junkie - Ken Mellons


----------



## unpecador

Junk Food Junkie - Larry Groce


----------



## prcabr4christ

_Junkie's_ Runnin' Dry - Operation Ivy


----------



## unpecador

Till your well runs dry - Peter Tosh


----------



## prcabr4christ

Keep *Your* Hands To Yourself - Georgia Satellites


----------



## Alaskan_Viking

Don't Take *Your* Guns To Town - Johnny Cash


----------



## prcabr4christ

*Take* It Easy - Eagles


----------



## teknoid

Take The Long Way Home- Supertramp


----------



## unpecador

Long way back from hell - Danzig


----------



## tekhead1219

*Hell*'s Bell's - AC/DC


----------



## unpecador

+1 on Hells Bells (IMO one of the greatest songs ever recorded)

For whom the bell tolls - Metallica


----------



## prcabr4christ

Breakfast In Hell - DC Talk


----------



## BigJim22602

Breakfast in America - Supertramp


----------



## teknoid

Highway to Hell- AC/DC

Hell's bells is good. But this is better!


----------



## prcabr4christ

*Highway*s And Heartaches - Wade Hayes


----------



## unpecador

Out of Control - U2


----------



## Dsig1

Control - Puddle of Mudd


----------



## prcabr4christ

No Control - Bad Religion


----------



## Alaskan_Viking

*No* Remorse - Metallica


----------



## niadhf

Pub with *no* beer -caprizzio - women of whimsey


----------



## unpecador

Beer - Reel Big Fish


----------



## niadhf

whiskey for my men, beer for my horses - toby keith


----------



## niadhf

sorry folks ignore this (i "double tapped the post button, darned lag)


----------



## prcabr4christ

Get Of *My* Back - Sunny Ledfurd


----------



## unpecador

Blood and Whiskey - Dropkick Murphys


----------



## niadhf

Whiskey in the jar - the dubliners (among many many others, but the version i like so....)


----------



## teknoid

Whiskey River- Willie Nelson


----------



## BigJim22602

Big River - Johnny Cash


----------



## teknoid

Green River- CCR


----------



## Wandering Man

Cool Cool River - Paul Simon


----------



## teknoid

Everything Is Cool- John Prine


----------



## unpecador

Everything Sucks - Reel Big Fish


----------



## teknoid

All I Want Is Everything- BON JOVI


----------



## unpecador

All I want is more - Reel Big Fish


----------



## niadhf

All i want for christmas is my 2 front teeth - spike jones


----------



## teknoid

Christmas island- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## unpecador

Father Christmas - The Kinks


----------



## teknoid

Happy Christmas (War Is Over)- John Lennon


----------



## unpecador

We're a happy family - The Ramones


----------



## niadhf

don't worry, be happy - bobby mcferrin (sp?)


----------



## unpecador

I Don't Care - Black Flag


----------



## teknoid

I Don't Know And I Don't Care- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## unpecador

Yesterday don't mean shit - Pantera


----------



## niadhf

The Worst Day Since Yesterday - flogging molly


----------



## js

More Than Meets The Eye - Testament


----------



## unpecador

Eye of the beholder - Metallica


----------



## Willy D

Electric Eye...Judas Priest


----------



## teknoid

Earache My Eye- Cheech and Chong


----------



## unpecador

Hey hey, my my - Neil Young


----------



## niadhf

Hey Jude - The beatles (also called "That Band Paul Mcartney had before "wings"" by one of my students)


----------



## unpecador

Hey Joe -


----------



## niadhf

you crack me up - Huey Lewis & the News


----------



## unpecador

Tangled up in blue - Bob Dylan


----------



## Wyatt

Start me *UP*...Rolling Stones


----------



## Willy D

love ME tender....Elvis


----------



## teknoid

What About Love - Heart


----------



## niadhf

lave and happiness - chet atkins & emmy lou harris


----------



## Rhino

Feel Like Makin' LOVE-Bad company


----------



## teknoid

*LOVE *AT FIRST *FEEL*- AC/DC

OOOH!!!!! double whammy!:smt033


----------



## unpecador

The Empire Strikes First - Bad Religion


----------



## teknoid

The first cut is the deepest-Cat Stevens 

(performed by others, but written by him)


----------



## Rhino

First Straw - 311


----------



## teknoid

Turkey in the Straw- Author unresolved :smt035


----------



## unpecador

The Shortest Straw - Metallica


----------



## Rhino

Run through the jungle - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## niadhf

RUNning on Ice - billy joel


----------



## Rhino

Fire and Ice-Yngwei Malmsteen :smt109


----------



## unpecador

Fire - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Alaskan_Viking

Feuer Frei! Rammstein


----------



## unpecador

The roof is on... feuer :smt017 - Rock Master Scott and the Dynamic Three


----------



## teknoid

Up On The Roof- James Taylor


----------



## unpecador

Stir it up - Bob Marley


----------



## Alaskan_Viking

Woke *Up* This Morning - Alabama


----------



## unpecador

Angel of the morning - Juice Newton


----------



## undrgrnd

Angel - Shaggy. bringing back the turn of the century


----------



## js

Rhino said:


> Fire and Ice-Yngwei Malmsteen :smt109


:smt023


----------



## Wandering Man

Kiss An Angel Good Morning - Charlie Pride (remember him?)


----------



## unpecador

js said:


> :smt023


Yngwie is great but MAB is greater. :mrgreen:

You've probably already seen this...


----------



## unpecador

> Kiss An Angel Good Morning - Charlie Pride (remember him?)


Angel of Death - Slayer


----------



## niadhf

death valley queen - flogging molly (yes i remember charlie pride- the original man in black)


----------



## unpecador

Creeping Death - Metallica


----------



## bruce333

The Black Angel's Death Song -- The Velvet Underground


----------



## undrgrnd

back in black - AC/DC


----------



## Wandering Man

Bye Bye Blackbird - Joe Cocker


----------



## unpecador

Hello, Good*bye* - Beatles


----------



## teknoid

Hello in There- John Prine


----------



## unpecador

Is there anybody out there? - Pink Floyd


----------



## undrgrnd

I'm going to take major hell for this but..

is there life out there? - Reba McCentire


----------



## unpecador

undrgrnd said:


> I'm going to take major hell for this but..


That's not that bad... this one is worse...

You light up my life - Debbie Boone :mrgreen:

Disclaimer: I only remember this song because it's one of my mothers favorite movies.


----------



## Rhino

Light my Fire - The Doors


----------



## undrgrnd

Every light in the house is blown - Cledus T Judd


----------



## bruce333

Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey -- The Beatles


----------



## unpecador

Story of my life - Social Distortion


----------



## undrgrnd

Don't Touch my willie - Kevin Fowler


----------



## unpecador

Touch too much - AC/DC


----------



## teknoid

(I Wanna) Feel Too Much- Travis Tritt


----------



## unpecador

It's all too much - Beatles


----------



## teknoid

It’s All Over Now- Rolling Stones


----------



## unpecador

All over you - Live


----------



## undrgrnd

it's not over - hinder


----------



## unpecador

Hard times are over - John Lennon


----------



## Wyatt

_HARD_ as a Rock - ACDC


----------



## unpecador

Rock and Roll Girls - John Fogerty


----------



## niadhf

Angus *and* his Kilt - Caprizzio


----------



## unpecador

Seek and Destroy - Metallica


----------



## niadhf

*Y*yz - Rush
or
Time St*and* STill - Rush


----------



## unpecador

Achilles Last Stand - Led Zeppelin


----------



## teknoid

The Last Time- Rolling Stones


----------



## unpecador

Last Caress - The Misfits


----------



## teknoid

Last Mango In Paris- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## unpecador

The Last in Line - DIO


----------



## niadhf

Itches in my Britches ( I wish they'd do it now) - Caprizzio


----------



## unpecador

Cure for the itch - Linkin Park


----------



## Alaskan_Viking

Ready _For_ Love - Gary Moore


----------



## niadhf

little love affairs - the chieftans


----------



## Rhino

Three Little Birds- Bob Marley


----------



## unpecador

Little Miss Lover - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## niadhf

*little miss* can't be wrong - spin doctors


----------



## kcdano

jet city woman= Queensryche


----------



## unpecador

When a man loves a woman - Percy Sledge


----------



## teknoid

Black Magic Woman- Santana


----------



## unpecador

Black Metal - Venom


----------



## teknoid

Fade, To Black- Rolling Stones


----------



## unpecador

Hmmm... I don't recall that one by the Stones... 

Not Fade Away - Buddy Holly


----------



## niadhf

Far away Boys - flogging molly


----------



## unpecador

So Far Away - Social Distortion


----------



## teknoid

So Far From Me- Grateful Dead


----------



## unpecador

Show me the wrath - Sepultura


----------



## mplecha

talk dirty to me - poison


----------



## bruce333

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - ACDC

I used to think they were saying "thirty thieves and the thunder chief"


----------



## unpecador

Think Me Did Done - Admiral Bailey


----------



## IndyRob

Me wise magic...Van Halen


----------



## kg333

Strange Magic - Electric Light Orchestra

BTW, Fade to Black was done by Metallica. The Stones did one called Paint It Black.

KG


----------



## unpecador

Strange Brew - Cream


----------



## bruce333

"The Stranger," Billy Joel


----------



## niadhf

"Strange World" - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Doc Amentler

Edge Of The World - Axel Rudi Pell


----------



## unpecador

When Satan Rules His World - Deicide


----------



## js

"Before I Forget" - Slipknot :smt033

[myspace]5384845[/myspace]


----------



## tekhead1219

I Just Want to Celebrate - Rare Earth


----------



## Willy D

I want you to want me....Cheap Trick


----------



## kg333

"I Want To Hold Your Hand" - The Beatles

KG


----------



## unpecador

Brand New Second Hand - Peter Tosh


----------



## kg333

"Dawn Over A New World" - DragonForce

KG


----------



## unpecador

When the Music's Over - The Doors


----------



## funkypunk97

When? - Bad Religion


----------



## Todd

_When_ the bullet hits the bone - Golden Earring


----------



## unpecador

Bullet in the Head - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Todd

Bullet the blue sky - U2


----------



## kg333

"Mr. Blue Sky" by Electric Light Orchestra for the daily double. :smt033

KG


----------



## unpecador

Mr. Crowley - Ozzy


----------



## niadhf

mr. sandman - the chordettes


----------



## X6StringerX

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## unpecador

That's *Enter*tainment - The Jam


----------



## Willy D

"That's the Way"....KC and the Sunshine band


----------



## unpecador

Go Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Willy D

Baby I Love Your Way....Frampton


----------



## unpecador

This Love - Pantera


----------



## Willy D

"Love Stinks"....J. Geils Band


----------



## X6StringerX

Dr. Love - KISS


----------



## unpecador

Love to Hate - Slayer


----------



## James NM

I Hate Obama - Me


----------



## tekhead1219

Love Her Madly - The Doors


----------



## funkypunk97

"Love Removal Machine" - The Cult


----------



## Willy D

Machine Head.....Bush


----------



## unpecador

Welcome to the Machine - Pink Floyd


----------



## Willy D

Welcome to the Jungle....GNR


----------



## Todd

Jungle Love - Steve Miller Band


----------



## unpecador

I'd Do Anything For Love - Meatloaf


----------



## kg333

Victim of Love - The Eagles

KG


----------



## niadhf

love in an elevator - aerosmith


----------



## Doc Amentler

Ain't No Love In The Heart Of The City - _Classic_ Whitesnake


----------



## niadhf

ain't going down till the sun comes up - garth brooks. 
(jamesnm i want the lyrics to yours)


----------



## unpecador

It Ain't Me Babe - Bob Dylan


----------



## Willy D

Babe I'm gonna leave you.....Zeppelin


----------



## tekhead1219

I Got You Babe - Sonny and Cher


----------



## Willy D

Walk all Over You.....AC/DC


----------



## unpecador

I don't wanna walk around with you - The Ramones


----------



## tekhead1219

Hello I Love You - The Doors


----------



## Willy D

Only You Can Rock Me....UFO


----------



## unpecador

Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd


----------



## kg333

Here Comes The Rain Again - Eurythmics

KG


----------



## Willy D

Rain on the Scarecrow.....Mellencamp


----------



## unpecador

Who'll Stop the Rain - CCR


----------



## tekhead1219

Don't Stop Believing - Journey


----------



## unpecador

Don't Rock the Boat - Bob Marley


----------



## tekhead1219

And The Cradle Will Rock - Van Halen


----------



## Willy D

Cats in the Cradle....Harry Chapin


----------



## tekhead1219

Honky Cat - Elton John


----------



## Willy D

Honky Tonk Woman.....Stones


----------



## unpecador

More Than A Woman - Bee Gees


----------



## kg333

No More Lies - Iron Maiden

KG


----------



## unpecador

No More - Black Flag


----------



## niadhf

pub with no beer - capprizzio (god what an awful thought)


----------



## unpecador

More Beer - Fear

:drooling:


----------



## X6StringerX

More Than a Feeling - Boston


----------



## niadhf

feelings- offspring


----------



## unpecador

No Hard Feelings - Bloodhound Gang


----------



## X6StringerX

Hard Luck Woman - KISS


----------



## Doc Amentler

Lady Luck - Deep Purple


----------



## X6StringerX

Foxy Lady - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## niadhf

dude looks like a lady - aerosmith


----------



## unpecador

If Looks Could Kill - Heart


----------



## niadhf

If I ever leave this world Alive - Flogging Molly


----------



## unpecador

Tired of Being Alive - Danzig


----------



## X6StringerX

Humans Being - Van Halen


----------



## unpecador

More Human Than Human - White Zombie


----------



## Willy D

No More No More....Aerosmith


----------



## DevilsJohnson

No Mean City (Parts 1 & 2) - Nazareth


----------



## unpecador

No Sleep Til Brooklyn - Beastie Boys


----------



## DevilsJohnson

no surprise - Aerosmith


----------



## Clyde

Tell Her No = Zombies


:watching:


----------



## unpecador

Her Black Wings - Danzig


----------



## kg333

Wings of Despair - Kamelot

KG


----------



## unpecador

Wings of a Dove - Madness


----------



## X6StringerX

Broken Wings - Martina McBride


----------



## unpecador

Broken, Beat & Scarred - Metallica


----------



## Clyde

Promise Broken - B.B. King


----------



## unpecador

It's a long way to the promise land - Bad Religion


----------



## js

*
*

Disciple (God Hates Us All) - Slayer :smt077


----------



## unpecador

I'm stumped on Disciple so I'll go with the extended title...

In The Eyes Of God - Deicide


----------



## X6StringerX

The Night and the Silent Water - Opeth


----------



## unpecador

Silent Scream - Slayer


----------



## bdp2000

Such a Scream -- Tom Waits


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Scream Dream - Ted Nugent


----------



## X6StringerX

Dream On - Aerosmith


----------



## unpecador

Rainy Day, Dream Away - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Willy D

Fly Away.....Lenny Kravitz


----------



## unpecador

The KKK Took My Baby Away - Ramones


----------



## tekhead1219

Deleted


----------



## Willy D

My Sharona....The Knack


----------



## unpecador

It's My Life - Animals


----------



## tekhead1219

Light My Fire - The Doors


----------



## unpecador

March Into Fire - Forbidden


----------



## kg333

Through The Fire And The Flames - DragonForce

KG


----------



## unpecador

Through The Never - Metallica


----------



## tekhead1219

Break On Through - The Doors


----------



## unpecador

Break Stuff - Limp Bizkit


----------



## kg333

Body Breakdown - DragonForce

KG


----------



## unpecador

Communication Breakdown - Led Zeppelin


----------



## niadhf

boil the BREAKfast early - the chieftans


----------



## unpecador

Early In The Morning - Buddy Holly


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Monday morning - Fleetwood mac


----------



## tekhead1219

Monday Monday - The Mama's and Papa's


----------



## Willy D

Manic Monday...The Bangels


----------



## unpecador

Manic Depression - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## tekhead1219

No Depression in Heaven - The Carter Family


----------



## unpecador

Heaven Is Falling - Bad Religion


----------



## tekhead1219

Falling Down - Duran Duran


----------



## niadhf

Devil Down Below - Gaelic Storm


----------



## unpecador

My Brain is Hanging Upside Down - Ramones


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Brain Drain - Jackyl


----------



## Naterstein

Insane in the Brain - Cypress Hill


----------



## Willy D

Am I going Insane.....Black Sabbath


----------



## tekhead1219

I Just Want to Celebrate - Rare Earth


----------



## will

Celebration- Kool and the Gang


----------



## tekhead1219

Celebrate Me Home - Kenny Loggins


----------



## will

Keep the Home Fires Burning -The Bluetones


----------



## tekhead1219

Fire - Arthur Brown


----------



## will

Great balls of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## unpecador

Born Of Fire - Slayer


----------



## will

born to be wild- Steppenwolf


----------



## unpecador

Born to Kill - The Damned


----------



## will

Killing Me Softly with His Song- Roberta Flack


----------



## Naterstein

This may end it.


Immigrant Song - Led Zepplin


----------



## unpecador

Nope!

The Song That Won't Go Fast - S.O.D


----------



## will

Your Song- Elton John

That was a hard one.


----------



## tekhead1219

This Song Has No Title - Elton John


----------



## will

Redemption Song- Bob Marley


----------



## Willy D

A Horse With No Name....America


----------



## tekhead1219

The Horse Song - Iggy Pop


----------



## unpecador

The Wanton Song - Led Zeppelin


----------



## will

The last song- Elton John


----------



## unpecador

Nice Guys Finish Last - Green Day


----------



## tekhead1219

Finish Line - Yellowcard


----------



## will

Cant finish what you started- Motion City Soundtrack


----------



## tekhead1219

Start Me Up - Rolling Stones


----------



## Willy D

Up Up and Away....Fifth Dimension


----------



## unpecador

Take It Away - Paul McCartney


----------



## will

Take It to the Limit- Eagles


----------



## will

Take my breath away - Jessica Simpson


----------



## tekhead1219

Takin It To The Streets - Doobie Brothers


----------



## Willy D

Streets of Philadelphia....Bruce Springstien


----------



## tekhead1219

Down On Main Street - Bob Segar


----------



## unpecador

Mean Streets - Van Halen


----------



## tekhead1219

Mean Song - Pink


----------



## kg333

The Way Life's Meant To Be - Electric Light Orchestra

KG


----------



## tekhead1219

My Way - Paul Anka


----------



## unpecador

Way Down the Line - Offspring


----------



## niadhf

Fire at Midnight - Jethro Tull (sorry folks, i was a page behind lol)


----------



## Naterstein

We Didn't Start the Fire - Billy Joel


----------



## unpecador

We Only Come Out At Night - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## niadhf

tomorrow comes a day too soon - flogging molly


----------



## unpecador

Come As You Are - Nirvana


----------



## niadhf

here comes the rain again - eurythmics.


----------



## unpecador

Here Comes the Pain - Slayer


----------



## js

*Seasons In The Aybss - Slayer*

:smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Seasons of Wither - Aerosmith


----------



## X6StringerX

A Change of Seasons - Dream Theater


----------



## will

A song for all seasons- Jefferson Airplane


----------



## tekhead1219

Gimmee All Your Lovin - ZZ Top


----------



## will

I love Rock n Roll - Joan Jett and the BlackHarts


----------



## kg333

Cities On Flame With Rock And Roll - Blue Oyster Cult

KG


----------



## will

Rock me Gently - Andy Kim


----------



## Willy D

Rock Candy....Montrose


----------



## will

I want Candy - Bow Wow Wow


----------



## Willy D

You're the one That I Want....Olivia Newton John/John Travolta


----------



## unpecador

You're the one for me, Fatty - Morrissey


----------



## will

Still the one - Shania Twain


----------



## X6StringerX

Still of the Night - Whitesnake


----------



## will

I'm still standing - Elton John


----------



## unpecador

I'm A Lazy Sod - Sex Pistols


----------



## will

When I'm Sixty-Four - The Beatles


----------



## unpecador

When I'm Gone - Eminem


----------



## will

She's Gone - Hall & Oates


----------



## unpecador

Ain't No Sunshine When She's Gone - Bob Marley


----------



## tekhead1219

Still the Same - Bob Seger


----------



## will

Be Still & Know - Steven Curtis Chapman


----------



## tekhead1219

Let It Be - The Beatles


----------



## X6StringerX

Lets Get Rocked - Def Leppard


----------



## will

You Will Be My One True Love - Alison Krauss


----------



## will

If a Song Could Get Me You - Marit Larsen

Sorry about the late post on the other one.


----------



## tekhead1219

It Keeps You Running - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## will

Run To You - Bryan Adams


----------



## unpecador

Run To The Hills - Iron Maiden


----------



## kg333

These Colours Don't Run - Iron Maiden

KG


----------



## BlueGumyBear

_These _Filthy Hands - Mushroomhead


----------



## kg333

One Of _These _Nights - The Eagles

KG


----------



## not_possible

1 nite stand - taproot....1 instead of one and spelled nite instead of night, but same words right.


----------



## kg333

_Stand _My Ground - Within Temptation

KG


----------



## X6StringerX

Stand Up - Trapt


----------



## kg333

Never Gonna Give You _Up _- Rick Astley :anim_lol:

KG


----------



## tekhead1219

Give Me The Beat Boys - Bob Seger


----------



## unpecador

Boys On The Docks - Dropkick Murphys


----------



## tekhead1219

Living On The Dock Of The Bay - Otis Redding


----------



## Willy D

I think it is "sittin' on the Dock of the Bay"

Ramble On.....Zeppelin


----------



## tekhead1219

You are correct...too early in the morning.

Blame It On Midnight - Bob Segar


----------



## unpecador

Blame It On God - Deicide


----------



## tekhead1219

Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple


----------



## unpecador

Cool Water - Talking Heads


----------



## tekhead1219

Cool Cat - David Bowie


----------



## unpecador

Everybody Wants To Be A Cat - The Aristocats


----------



## tekhead1219

Cat's Squirrel - Jethro Tull


----------



## unpecador

Stray Cat Strut - Stray Cats


----------



## Willy D

Her Strut....Bob Seger


----------



## tekhead1219

Her Majesty - The Beatles


----------



## nky1129

All About Her - A New Found Glory


----------



## tekhead1219

You Shook Me All Night Long - AC DC


----------



## unpecador

Rock and Roll All Nite - Kiss


----------



## X6StringerX

Afternoons and Coffeespoons - Crash Test Dummies


----------



## unpecador

After the Goldrush - Neil Young


----------



## DevilsJohnson

After Forever - Black Sabbath


----------



## X6StringerX

Afterlife - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## BlueGumyBear

No _Life_~Slipknot


----------



## unpecador

Hard Knock Life - Jay-Z


----------



## kg333

It's My _Life _- Bon Jovi

KG


----------



## tekhead1219

Under My Thumb - Rolling Stones


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Thumb - Kyuss


----------



## nky1129

Thumbing My Way - Pearl Jam


----------



## unpecador

Dr. Greenthumb - Cypress Hill


----------



## tekhead1219

Bad Case of Loving You (Doctor Doctor) - Robert Palmer


----------



## unpecador

It's Who You Know - Sublime


----------



## kg333

Who'll Stop The Rain - Creedence Clearwater Revival

KG


----------



## BlueGumyBear

Rain - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## js

"Rain When I Die" - Alice in Chains


----------



## will

The Rain Son - Led Zeppelin


----------



## tekhead1219

Dancing In The Rain - Gene Kelley


----------



## will

I hope you Dance -- Lee Ann Womack


----------



## tekhead1219

Hope and Change - Obama

Sorry couldn't resist the song and dance we're getting.


----------



## will

With Hope - Steven Curtis Chapman


----------



## unpecador

Remnant Of A Hopeless Path - Deicide


----------



## tekhead1219

The Path To Decay - Sirenia


----------



## unpecador

Ecstacy in Decay - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## tekhead1219

Ecstacy - Lou Reed


----------



## unpecador

Cannibal Corpse purposely spells the word ecstasy wrong. Lou Reed uses the correct spelling, sorry for the confusion.

The Politics of Ecstasy - Nevermore


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Politics - Korn


----------



## unpecador

The Politics of Dancing - Re-Flex


----------



## tekhead1219

Dancing Queen - ABBA


----------



## kg333

Ice Queen - Within Temptation

KG


----------



## will

Ice Ice Baby -- Vanilla Ice


----------



## unpecador

Black Ice - AC/DC


----------



## will

Back in Black - AC/DC


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Black Sunshine - White Zombie


----------



## unpecador

Stick It Where The Sun Don't Shine - Original Flavor


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Shine on - Deep Purple


----------



## unpecador

On The Road Again - Willie Nelson


----------



## js

Queen of _the_ Reich - Queensryche


----------



## Naterstein

Dancing Queen - ABBA


----------



## js

Naterstein said:


> Dancing Queen - ABBA


:smt078

carry on... :watching:


----------



## Naterstein

js said:


> :smt078
> 
> carry on... :watching:


F for effort.

Dancing on the Ceiling - Lionel Richie


----------



## js

Naterstein said:


> F for effort.
> 
> Dancing on the Ceiling - Lionel Richie


:anim_lol:


----------



## X6StringerX

The Psalm of Lydia - Nevermore


----------



## unpecador

Curse Of The Pharaohs - Mercyful Fate


----------



## kg333

The Curse - Disturbed

KG


----------



## unpecador

Shut The Hell Up - Damnation


----------



## js

More Than Meets The Eye - Testament


----------



## unpecador

20 Eyes - Misfits


----------



## DevilsJohnson

eyes without a face - Billy Idol


----------



## unpecador

Face The Slayer - Slayer


----------



## kg333

Face In The Sand - Iron Maiden

KG


----------



## unpecador

Another Ugly Face - The Muffs


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Another Love Song - Insane Clown Posse


----------



## js

Love? - Strapping Young Lad


----------



## kg333

Love --> Building on Fire - Talking Heads

KG


----------



## unpecador

If You Love Somebody, Set Them On Fire - Dead Milkmen


----------



## tekhead1219

Sunshine of Your Love - Cream


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Love Me Do - Beatles


----------



## unpecador

Love Potion No. 9 - The Clovers


----------



## buck32

Love Hurts - Nazareth

Finally, I get to play!!!!!


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Love Stinks - J Giles Band


----------



## unpecador

Money Stinks - D.R.I


----------



## kg333

The Big Money - Rush

KG


----------



## Brevard

Mo Money Mo Problems - Notorious B.I.G.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Money - Pink Floyd


----------



## unpecador

What Do You Do For Money Honey - AC/DC


----------



## buck32

You - Rascal Flatts


----------



## unpecador

Walk With The Devil In Dreams _You_ Behold - Deicide


----------



## kg333

The Devil Went Down To Georgia - Charlie Daniels

KG


----------



## buck32

What Hurts the Most - Rascal Flatts


----------



## unpecador

It Hurts to Want It So Bad - Van Morrison


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Hurts so good - John Melloncamp:buttkick:


----------



## unpecador

The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly - Yellowman


----------



## Clyde

Bad to the Bone - George Thorogood


----------



## buck32

When the Sun Goes Down - Kenny Chesney


----------



## rccola712

my sundown - jimmy eat world


----------



## buck32

Beer for my Horses - Toby Keith


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Horse With No Name - Bread


----------



## tekhead1219

The Name Game - Shirley Ellis


----------



## unpecador

I think I've already used this song title before but now here's some audio and video to go with it. Enjoy!

For Whom _The_ Bell Tolls - Metallica

[yts]XX-KjkdDozQ[/yts]


----------



## kg333

DevilsJohnson said:


> Horse With No Name - Bread


America, actually. Good band. :smt023

Hells Bells - AC/DC

KG


----------



## funkypunk97

"How could hell be any worse?" 

Bad Religion


----------



## unpecador

The thing that should not be - Metallica


----------



## DevilsJohnson

done lost your good thing now - Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## buck32

"How do you like me now" - Toby Keith


----------



## unpecador

You sound like you're sick - Ramones


----------



## 10-Ring

The Ghost in _You_-The Psychedelic Furs


----------



## bdp2000

Your ghost -- Michael Stipe and Kristin Hirsch


----------



## 10-Ring

_Your_ Love-The Outfield


----------



## DevilsJohnson

you're no good - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## buck32

You're not the man - Sade


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I'm a Man - Spencer Davis Group


----------



## buck32

Man in the Wilderness - Styx


----------



## kg333

Sacrament of the Wilderness - Nightwish

KG


----------



## unpecador

Days of Light - Roger Daltrey


----------



## buck32

On the Coast of Somewhere Beautiful - Kenny Chesney


----------



## buck32

Bump to Top


----------



## CentexShooter

You Are So Beautiful - Joe Cocker


----------



## buck32

Somebody like You - .38 Special


----------



## kg333

Somebody Told Me - The Killers

KG


----------



## tekhead1219

You Shook Me All Night Long - ACDC


----------



## unpecador

...And Justice for All - Metallica


----------



## tekhead1219

And The Cradle Will Rock - Van Halen


----------



## buck32

Dust in the Wind - Kansas


----------



## js

The Trees - Rush


----------



## unpecador

Family Tree - Megadeth


----------



## tekhead1219

We Are Family - Sister Sledge


----------



## unpecador

We Who Are Not As Others - Sepultura


----------



## buck32

It's not just me - Rascal Flatts


----------



## DevilsJohnson

me and bobby magee- Joplin


----------



## tekhead1219

You Shook Me All Night Long - ACDC


----------



## unpecador

Night Prowler - AC/DC


----------



## tekhead1219

Nights In White Satin - Moody Blues


----------



## unpecador

Another Saturday Night - Sam Cooke


----------



## niadhf

saturday night special - lynard skynard


----------



## buck32

Take me through the night - .38 Special


----------



## js

Over The Wall - Testament


----------



## niadhf

"Screaming at the Wailing Wall" - Flogging Molly


----------



## unpecador

Screaming from the Sky - Slayer


----------



## kg333

7 Screaming Diz-Busters - Blue Oyster Cult

KG


----------



## niadhf

7 drunken nights- the dubliners (and many others)


----------



## buck32

One of those Nights - Trace Adkins


----------



## niadhf

one more for the road..suzy boggus and chet atkins


----------



## buck32

The Road and the Radio - Kenny Chesney


----------



## unpecador

Keep us on the Road - Motorhead


----------



## tekhead1219

It Keeps You Runnin' - Doobie Brothers


----------



## buck32

Lovin' Every Minute of It - Loverboy


----------



## tekhead1219

Gimme All Your Lovin' - ZZ Top


----------



## unpecador

I Was Made for Lovin' You - Kiss


----------



## kg333

You've Lost That Lovin' Feeling - Righteous Brothers

KG


----------



## unpecador

I've Got a Feeling - The Beatles


----------



## niadhf

Feelings - Morris Albert (and many others)


----------



## unpecador

Cold Feelings - Social Distortion


----------



## js

Cold Sweat - Thin Lizzy


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Little Feat - Cold Cold Cold


----------



## buck32

Little City - Bon Jovi


----------



## BigSkiff

Little Sister - Elvis Presley


----------



## buck32

Crazy Little Thing Called Love - Queen


----------



## unpecador

Hush Little Baby - Led Zeppelin


----------



## BigSkiff

Hushabye - The Mystics


----------



## unpecador

Hush - Tool


----------



## kg333

There's A Kind Of Hush - Herman's Hermits

KG


----------



## unpecador

There's a Place in Hell for Me and My Friends - Morrissey


----------



## Yellojacket

Highway to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Highway Song - Blackfoot


----------



## mels95yj

Life is a Highway - Tom Cochrane


----------



## unpecador

Hard Nose the Highway - Van Morrison


----------



## buck32

mels95yj said:


> Life is a Highway - Tom Cochrane


Life is a Highway - Rascal Flatts


----------



## unpecador

Afterlife - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## buck32

After you leave me - Styx


----------



## buck32

Resurecting an old post...

Gettin you home - Chris Young


----------



## Wandering Man

Home on the Range - Gene Autry

:smt033

WM


----------



## thelonerang3r

Sweet Home Alabama- Lynnyed Skynyrd


----------



## unpecador

Bring it on home to me - Sam Cooke


----------



## buck32

Hang on to your love - Sade


----------



## thelonerang3r

Before the HANGman's noose- DevilDriver


----------



## kg333

The _Hang_ed Man - Dark Moor

KG


----------



## thelonerang3r

MAN in the box- Alice in Chains


----------



## unpecador

Human Beat Box - Fat Boys


----------



## von buck

unpecador said:


> Human Beat Box - Fat Boys


*Beat* It - Micheal Jackson


----------



## buck32

It happens - Sugarland


----------



## unpecador

I don't wanna hear it - Minor Threat


----------



## von buck

unpecador said:


> I don't wanna hear it - Minor Threat


*I* Just *Don't Wanna* be Lonely - The Main Ingrediant


----------



## thelonerang3r

I WANNA be Sedated- The Ramones


----------



## unpecador

von buck said:


> *I* Just *Don't Wanna* be Lonely - The Main Ingrediant


Nice triple! :smt023


----------



## unpecador

thelonerang3r said:


> I WANNA be Sedated- The Ramones


Vengeance will be mine - Deicide


----------



## nukehayes

She used to be mine - Brooks and Dunn


----------



## DevilsJohnson

My Girl - Temptations


----------



## kg333

My Best Friend's _Girl_ - The Cars

KG


----------



## von buck

kg333 said:


> My Best Friend's _Girl_ - The Cars
> 
> KG


Simply the *Best* - Tina Turner


----------



## kg333

_The Best_ of My Love - The Eagles

KG


----------



## thelonerang3r

Stop! in the Name of LOVE- The Supremes


----------



## von buck

thelonerang3r said:


> Stop! in the Name of LOVE- The Supremes


*Love* Shack - B-52's


----------



## unpecador

I hate you, I love you - Dead Milkmen


----------



## von buck

unpecador said:


> I hate you, I love you - Dead Milkmen


*Hate* Lyrics - KISS


----------



## dosborn

I hate myself and want to die - Nirvana


----------



## buck32

Gunpowder and Lead - Miranda Lambert


----------



## unpecador

Get the lead out - Aerosmith


----------



## von buck

unpecador said:


> Get the lead out - Aerosmith


*Get* Together - The Youngbloods


----------



## buck32

Get my drink on - Toby Keith


----------



## unpecador

Don't start me on the liquor - Violent Femmes


----------



## von buck

buck32 said:


> Get my drink on - Toby Keith


*Drink* Up and Go Home - Bobby Bare and others


----------



## von buck

unpecador said:


> Don't start me on the liquor - Violent Femmes


*Start me* Up - The Stones


----------



## unpecador

Kiss me, I'm shitfaced - Dropkick Murphys


----------



## niadhf

*I'm* Gonna Be (500 miles) The Proclaimers


----------



## von buck

niadhf said:


> *I'm* Gonna Be (500 miles) The Proclaimers


I'm *Gonna Be* Alright - Jennifer Lopez


----------



## thelonerang3r

Everything's GONNA BE ALRIGHT- Bob Marley


----------



## niadhf

i hate EVERYTHING about you- Three Days Grace


----------



## DevilsJohnson

niadhf said:


> i hate EVERYTHING about you- Three Days Grace


Wasn't it Ugly Kid Joe that did that before? Like 10+ years back?

What I like about you - Romantics


----------



## von buck

DevilsJohnson said:


> What I like about you - Romantics


*What About* Love - Heart


----------



## unpecador

What I like most about you is your girlfriend - The Special AKA


----------



## DevilsJohnson

My Best Friends Girlfriend - Cars


----------



## kg333

Jenny Was A _Friend_ Of Mine - The Killers

KG


----------



## von buck

kg333 said:


> Jenny Was A _Friend_ Of Mine - The Killers
> 
> KG


You've Got *A Friend* - Carol Kiing


----------



## buck32

It takes a man - Chris Young


----------



## unpecador

When death takes its dominion - Kreator


----------



## kg333

Love You To _Death_ - Kamelot

KG


----------



## niadhf

*Death* or Glory - The Clash


----------



## buck32

Wanted dead or alive - Bon Jovi


----------



## unpecador

Staring through the eyes of the dead - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## kg333

World in My _Eyes_ - Depeche Mode

KG


----------



## nukehayes

Strange World -Iron Maiden


----------



## DevilsJohnson

People are strange - Doors


----------



## unpecador

Are we there yet? - Moose A. Moose


----------



## von buck

unpecador said:


> Are we there yet? - Moose A. Moose


*There*'s a Place for Us -The Surpremes


----------



## buck32

Famous in *a* small town - Miranda Lambert


----------



## nukehayes

Famous people -Brad Paisley


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Short People by Randy Newman :mrgreen:


----------



## sheepdog

"Mr. Shorty" by Marty Robbins


----------



## thelonerang3r

MR. Crowley- Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## buck32

Mr. Policeman - Brad Paisley


----------



## von buck

buck32 said:


> Mr. Policeman - Brad Paisley


Please *Mr.* Please - Olivia Newton John


----------



## thelonerang3r

MR. Tambourine Man- Bob Dylan


----------



## unpecador

Mr. Rogers - Korn


----------



## buck32

Yes, Mr. Rogers - Shel Silverstein


----------



## von buck

buck32 said:


> Yes, Mr. Rogers - Shel Silverstein


*Mr.* Moonlight - Beatles


----------



## kg333

_Moonlight _- Kamelot

KG


----------



## thelonerang3r

Bound by the MOON- DevilDriver


----------



## kg333

Bark At The _Moon _- Ozzy Osbourne

KG


----------



## von buck

kg333 said:


> Bark At The _Moon _- Ozzy Osbourne
> 
> KG


*Moon*river - Henry Mancini


----------



## buck32

Between the *River* and me - Tim McGraw


----------



## DevilsJohnson

talking heads - take me to the river


----------



## sheepdog

..From a Jack to a King....Jim Reeves...


----------



## thelonerang3r

The JACK- AC/DC


----------



## von buck

thelonerang3r said:


> The JACK- AC/DC


Hit the Road *Jack* - Ray Charles


----------



## buck32

Keg in the closet - Kenny Chesney


----------



## thelonerang3r

Trapped in the CLOSET- R Kelly I'm a little embarassed I know that one


----------



## sheepdog

...In the Mood...Glenn Miller, of course


----------



## von buck

sheepdog said:


> ...In the Mood...


*Mood* Indigo - Duke Ellington


----------



## sheepdog

...Mood Song-David Usher...


----------



## buck32

Song for America - Kansas


----------



## sheepdog

America...Neil Diamond


----------



## unpecador

Good Morning America - Death by Stereo


----------



## von buck

unpecador said:


> Good Morning America - Death by Stereo


*Good Morning* Little School Girl - Sonny Boy Williamson, et al


----------



## sheepdog

...Little Town Flirt...Del Shannon


----------



## unpecador

Don't take your guns to town - Johnny Cash


----------



## sheepdog

...Town without Pity...Gene Pitney...


----------



## recoilguy

No Pity For a Coward........ Suicide Silence


----------



## von buck

recoilguy said:


> No Pity For a Coward........ Suicide Silence


*Coward* of the County - Kenny Rogers


----------



## buck32

What hurts the most - Rascal Flatts


----------



## niadhf

HURTs so good - John Melloncamp (as he now prefers)


----------



## von buck

niadhf said:


> HURTs so good - John Melloncamp


Love *Hurts* - Nazareth


----------



## sheepdog

...Love Can Make You Happy...Mercy...


----------



## DevilsJohnson

What about love - Heart


----------



## thelonerang3r

About a Girl- Nirvana


----------



## sheepdog

...the Girl From Ipanema...Jobim


----------



## von buck

sheepdog said:


> ...the Girl From Ipanema...Jobim


* The Girl* Can't Help It - Little Richard


----------



## sheepdog

...Please Help me, I'm Fallin'...Hank Locklin


----------



## von buck

sheepdog said:


> ...Please Help me, I'm Fallin'...Hank Locklin


*Help* - The Be-atles


----------



## sheepdog

...Help Me, Rhonda...Beachboys


----------



## unpecador

The Me Generation - Forgotten Rebels


----------



## sheepdog

You Picked a Fine Time to Leave Me, Lucille...Kenny Rogers


----------



## von buck

sheepdog said:


> You Picked a Fine Time to Leave Me, Lucille...Kenny Rogers


*Lucille*- again, Little Richard


----------



## sheepdog

...To the Aisle...5 Satins


----------



## von buck

sheepdog said:


> ...To the Aisle...5 Satins


Walking Down *the Aisle* - Ike Turner


----------



## sheepdog

...Walkin' after Midnight...Patsy Cline


----------



## buck32

Walking on Sunshine - Katrina and the Waves


----------



## sheepdog

...Walkin' in the Sunshine...Roger Miller


----------



## thelonerang3r

You are my Sunshine- Gene Autry


----------



## von buck

thelonerang3r said:


> You are my Sunshine- Gene Autry


*Sunshine* of your Love - Cream


----------



## sheepdog

For Your Love...Yardbirds


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Who do you love - George Thorogood and the Delaware Destroyers


----------



## sheepdog

...Am I Losin' You...Jim Reeves


----------



## von buck

sheepdog said:


> ...Am I Losin' You...Jim Reeves


*Losing* my Religion -REM


----------



## thelonerang3r

Bad Religion- Godsmack


----------



## jdeere9750

"Bad Magick" - Godsamck


----------



## sheepdog

...Hurts so Bad...Little Anthony


----------



## unpecador

Bad Words - Circle Jerks


----------



## von buck

unpecador said:


> Bad Words - Circle Jerks


*Bad* Boys - Bob Marley or Inner Circle


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Boys of Summer Don Henley


----------



## thelonerang3r

Summertime- DJ Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince


----------



## von buck

thelonerang3r said:


> Summertime- DJ Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince


*Summertime* Blues - Gene Vincent or my favorite Blue Cheer


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Blues Power Eric Clapton


----------



## unpecador

Power Metal - Pantera


----------



## von buck

unpecador said:


> Power Metal - Pantera


Fight the *Power* - Public Enemy


----------



## sheepdog

...Power in the Blood...Lewis E. Jones (1899)


----------



## von buck

sheepdog said:


> ...Power in the Blood...Lewis E. Jones (1899)


Young *Blood* - Carl Wilson


----------



## thelonerang3r

Wiseblood- Corrosion of Conformity


----------



## von buck

thelonerang3r said:


> Wiseblood- Corrosion of Conformity


Women be *Wise* - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## sheepdog

...****** Tonk Women...Rolling Stones


----------



## buck32

Women in Love - Van Halen


----------



## thelonerang3r

Love in an Elevator- Aerosmith


----------



## sheepdog

Love Story...Andy Williams


----------



## bruce333

I'd Do Anything for Love - Meat Loaf


----------



## von buck

bruce333 said:


> I'd Do Anything for Love - Meat Loaf


*Anything* You Can Do I Can Do Better - from the musical "Annie Get Your Gun"


----------



## kg333

Girlfriend Is _Better_ - Talking Heads

KG


----------



## sheepdog

Love is Blue...Paul Mauriet


----------



## buck32

Old Blue Chair - Kenny Chesney


----------



## 9mmFan

Blue Moon - The Marcels


----------



## von buck

9mmFan said:


> Blue Moon - The Marcels


How High the *Moon* - Les Paul


----------



## sheepdog

Fly Me to the Moon...Frank Sinatra


----------



## von buck

sheepdog said:


> Fly Me to the Moon...Frank Sinatra


*Moon* Over Miami - Eddy Duchin
:smt114


----------



## sheepdog

Miami Snow...Hank Snow


----------



## thelonerang3r

Let It Snow, Let It Snow, Let It Snow- Vaughn Monroe


----------



## 9mmFan

Let it Be - Beatles


----------



## sheepdog

Don't let the rain come down...Kingston Trio


----------



## von buck

sheepdog said:


> Don't let the rain come down...Kingston Trio


*Don't Let the*Sun Catch you Crying- Gerry and the Pacemakers


----------



## sheepdog

Don't Let the Doorknob Hit Ya...Gary Denis


----------



## von buck

sheepdog said:


> Don't Let the Doorknob Hit Ya...Gary Denis


*Hit* Me Baby One More Time - Brittney:smt114


----------



## thelonerang3r

Hold It, Now Hit It- Beastie Boys


----------



## buck32

Anyway you want *it* - Journey


----------



## von buck

buck32 said:


> Anyway you want *it* - Journey


I* Want you* to *Want* Me - Cheap Trick


----------



## buck32

Want to - Sugarland


----------



## sheepdog

I want to hold your hand...Beatles


----------



## 9mmFan

Second Hand Rose - Barbara Streisand


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I _want_ to change the world - Ten Years After


----------



## thelonerang3r

When Worlds Collide- Powerman 5000


----------



## buck32

When we were kings - Brooks and Dunn


----------



## DevilsJohnson

From a Jack to a King - Ned Miller


----------



## meanmachine1961

Jumping Jack Flash - Rolling Stones


----------



## sheepdog

Flashdance...What a Feeling...Irene Cara....


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Flash Gordon - Queen


----------



## sheepdog

Flashing Eyes...Dick Dale


----------



## meanmachine1961

These eyes - Guess Who


----------



## von buck

meanmachine1961 said:


> These eyes - Guess Who


*These* Boots Are Made for Walking - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## sheepdog

*Gotta BE!!!*

Walkin' the Floor Over You...Earnest Tubb!!!


----------



## thelonerang3r

Clouds Over California- DevilDriver


----------



## von buck

thelonerang3r said:


> Clouds Over California- DevilDriver


*Over* There - George M Cohan


----------



## sheepdog

Over There...George M. Cohan


----------



## von buck

sheepdog said:


> Over There...George M. Cohan


... my thumbs be quicker


----------



## sheepdog

*That's OK...*

...you sowwy wascal...only seconds quicker...and I pick with my finners anyways....I yield to Twinklethumb:mrgreen:


----------



## sheepdog

...Over the Mountain...Ozzie Osbourne


----------



## von buck

sheepdog said:


> ...Over the Mountain...Ozzie Osbourne


Somewhere * Over* the Rainbow - as sung by Judy Garlandp


----------



## sheepdog

...Somewhere in Time...Dave Alvin


----------



## kg333

The Haunting (Somewhere In Time) - Kamelot

KG


----------



## sheepdog

Time in a Bottle...Jim Croce


----------



## von buck

sheepdog said:


> Time in a Bottle...Jim Croce


* Time* Has Come Today- Rightious Brothers


----------



## X6StringerX

A Long Time Ago - Jim Croce


----------



## sheepdog

Long Cool Woman...Hollies


----------



## sheepdog

...bumpup...


----------



## unpecador

Cough/Cool - Misfits


----------



## sheepdog

Cool Water...Sons of the Pioneers


----------



## 9mmFan

Bridge Over Troubled Water by Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## sheepdog

...The Water Buffalo Song...Larry


----------



## meanmachine1961

This is my song - Elton John


----------



## 9mmFan

song sung blue - neil diamond


----------



## von buck

9mmFan said:


> song sung blue - neil diamond


*Blue* Monk - Thelonius Monk


----------



## sheepdog

Blue Spanish Eyes...Englebert Humperdinck


----------



## von buck

sheepdog said:


> Blue Spanish Eyes...Englebert Humperdinck


*Blue Eyes* Crying in the Rain - Willie Nelson


----------



## sheepdog

Blue Velvet...Bobby Vinton


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Stone Blue - Foghat


----------



## sheepdog

Blue, Blue Day...Don Gibson


----------



## buck32

Old Blue Chair - Kenny Chesney


----------



## sheepdog

The Chair...George Strait


----------



## von buck

sheepdog said:


> The Chair...George Strait


*The* Big *Chair* - Tears for Fears


----------



## thelonerang3r

Big Truck- Coal Chamber


----------



## sheepdog

Truck Song...Lyle Lovett


----------



## 9mmFan

The Song Remains The Same by Led Zeppelin


----------



## buck32

Favorite Song of All - Brooklyn Tabernacle Choir


----------



## sheepdog

All of Me...Billie Holliday


----------



## thelonerang3r

All These Things I Hate (Revolve Around Me)- Bullet for My Valentine


----------



## sheepdog

All These Things...Joe Stampley


----------



## buck32

Give me *all* your love - Whitesnake


----------



## sheepdog

Love Can Make You Happy...Mercy


----------



## unpecador

Only Love Can Break Your Heart - Neil Young


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Breaking Glass - David Bowie


----------



## unpecador

Hourglass - Lamb of God

[yt]



[/yt]


----------



## sheepdog

There Stands the Glass...George Strait


----------



## von buck

sheepdog said:


> There Stands the Glass...George Strait


Heart of *Glass* - Blondie


----------



## thelonerang3r

Girl of Glass- Suicide Silence


----------



## unpecador

The Dirty Glass - Dropkick Murphys


----------



## von buck

unpecador said:


> The Dirty Glass - Dropkick Murphys


*Dirty* Water - The Standells


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Waters Edge - Toadies


----------



## meanmachine1961

Ole black water - Doobie Brothers


----------



## von buck

meanmachine1961 said:


> Ole black water - Doobie Brothers


*Black* is *Black* - Los Bravos


----------



## unpecador

Everything Went Black - The Black Dahlia Murder


----------



## meanmachine1961

Back in Black - AC/DC


----------



## sheepdog

Long Black Limousine...Elvis


----------



## buck32

Long Line of Losers - Montgomery Gentry


----------



## von buck

buck32 said:


> Long Line of Losers - Montgomery Gentry


I Walk the *Line* - Johnny Cash


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Walk Of Life - Dire Straits


----------



## von buck

DevilsJohnson said:


> Walk Of Life - Dire Straits


Take a *Walk* on the Wild Side - Lou Reed


----------



## sheepdog

Wild Thing...the Troggs


----------



## 9mmFan

Off We Go Into the Wild Blue Yonder by Captain Robert Crawford


----------



## js

Over *the* Wall - Testament :smt1099


----------



## thelonerang3r

Another Brick in the Wall- Pink Floyd


----------



## von buck

thelonerang3r said:


> Another Brick in the Wall- Pink Floyd


Goodbye Yellow *Brick* Road - Elton John


----------



## thelonerang3r

Hello Goodbye- The Beatles


----------



## mikej997

"Hello Walls" - Faron Young


----------



## buck32

The *Wall* - Kansas


----------



## von buck

buck32 said:


> The *Wall* - Kansas


Four *Wall*s - Jim Reeves


----------



## thelonerang3r

Four Walls of Raiford- Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## unpecador

The Four Horsemen - Metallica


----------



## sheepdog

Four Letter Word...Jon Auer


----------



## thelonerang3r

An Open Letter to NYC- Beastie Boys


----------



## sheepdog

The Letter...Boxtops


----------



## thelonerang3r

A Letter to Someone Like You- Atreyu


----------



## buck32

*Letter to* Me - Brad Paisley


----------



## thelonerang3r

Me and Bobby McGee- Janis Joplin


----------



## buck32

Scare me - Kenny Chesney


----------



## sheepdog

Hold Me...Fleetwood Mac


----------



## 9mmFan

I want to hold your hand - beatles


----------



## dosborn

I Want To Know What Love Is - Foreigner

"And I want you to show me!" Sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## meanmachine1961

What's love got to do with it? - Tina Turner


----------



## js

Run *To* the Hills - Iron Maiden


----------



## sheepdog

Run to Me...BeeGees


----------



## thelonerang3r

Take the Money and Run- Steve Miller Band


----------



## meanmachine1961

Take it to the limit - The Eagles


----------



## thelonerang3r

Take This Job and Shove It- Johnny Paycheck


----------



## meanmachine1961

Beat It - Michael Jackson


----------



## 9mmFan

Every beat of my heart - rod stewart


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Heartbreaker - Pat Benatar


----------



## X6StringerX

Ballbreaker - ACDC


----------



## thelonerang3r

Big Balls- AC/DC


----------



## recoilguy

Ball of confusion........The temptations

RCG


----------



## von buck

recoilguy said:


> Ball of confusion........The temptations
> 
> RCG


Big *Ball*s in Cowtown - Bob Wills


----------



## buck32

Dust* IN* the Wind - Kansas


----------



## Dr Arkham

Dust and Bones - Guns n Roses


----------



## X6StringerX

Them Bones - Alice in Chains


----------



## thelonerang3r

Bad to the Bone- George Thorogood


----------



## mikej997

Bad Reputation - Freedy Johnston

Wow! Reply 1,000!!!


----------



## thelonerang3r

Reputations- 2pac


----------



## Dr Arkham

tumbleweed

I think you just killed a 2 1/2 year old thread with Tupac. :smt023


----------



## von buck

thelonerang3r said:


> Reputations- 2pac


another...*Bad Reputation* - Joan Jett.

:smt035


----------



## meanmachine1961

La Vallee Des Reputations - Jean Leloup


----------



## unpecador

La Chupacabra - Burning The Masses


----------



## mikej997

El Chupacabra Sleigh Ride - Acker Brothers


----------



## meanmachine1961

El Paso City - Marty Robbins


----------



## kg333

Paradise City - Guns N' Roses

KG


----------



## thelonerang3r

Paradise by the Dashboard Light- Meatloaf


----------



## Dr Arkham

Light my Fire - The Doors


----------



## DevilsJohnson

We Didn't Start the Fire - Billy Joel


----------



## thelonerang3r

Fire, Water, Burn- The Bloodhound Gang


----------



## unpecador

Don't Burn It Down - Yellowman


----------



## meanmachine1961

Burning Love - Elvis


----------



## thelonerang3r

Burning Sermon- DevliDriver


----------



## unpecador

The Sermon - Testament


----------



## rocweiller

Roman4405 said:


> tumbleweed
> 
> I think you just killed a 2 1/2 year old thread with Tupac. :smt023


 Drowning pool - sermon :numbchuck: Hey now i used to like 2pac. lol


----------



## meanmachine1961

Drowning - Backstreet Boys


----------



## thelonerang3r

Drowning Slowly- Ben Folds Five


----------



## meanmachine1961

Song Slowly Song - Tim Buckley


----------



## rccola712

Just Another Old Love Song - Joe Purdy


----------



## dosborn

Song Remains the Same - Led Zeppelin


----------



## unpecador

Anti-Procrastination Song - S.O.D


----------



## thelonerang3r

This Cocaine Makes Me Feel Like I'm on This Song- System of a Down


----------



## meanmachine1961

Song Sung Blues - Neil Diamond


----------



## thelonerang3r

The Immigrant Song- Led Zepplin


----------



## von buck

thelonerang3r said:


> The Immigrant Song- Led Zepplin


*Song* for my Father - Horace Silver


----------



## meanmachine1961

I write the songs - Barry Manilow


----------



## von buck

meanmachine1961 said:


> I write the songs - Barry Manilow


*I Write* Sins not tragedies - Panic at the Disco


----------



## thelonerang3r

Sin and Sacrifice- DevilDriver


----------



## buck32

Gun Powder and Lead - Miranda Lambert


----------



## thelonerang3r

Forgiveness is a 6 Gun- DevilDriver


----------



## von buck

thelonerang3r said:


> Forgiveness is a 6 Gun- DevilDriver


*Forgiveness* - Collective Soul


----------



## meanmachine1961

Forgiveness Song - Walkabouts


----------



## dosborn

Song of the South - Alabama


----------



## von buck

dosborn said:


> Song of the South - Alabama


*The South*s Gonna do it Again - The Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## unpecador

Kill Again - Slayer


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Jealous Again - Black Crowes


----------



## von buck

DevilsJohnson said:


> Jealous Again - Black Crowes


Alone *Again* Naturally - Gilbert O Sullivan


----------



## buck32

Never gonna feel like that *AGAIN* - Kenny Chesney


----------



## unpecador

Never Changed - The Exploited


----------



## von buck

unpecador said:


> Never Changed - The Exploited


*Never* Gonna Give you Up - Rick Astley


----------



## thelonerang3r

Digging Up the Corpses- DevilDriver


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Digging up bones - Randy Travis


----------



## von buck

DevilsJohnson said:


> Digging up bones - Randy Travis


Dem Dry *Bones* -James Weldon Johnson


----------



## dosborn

Them Bones - Alice in Chains


----------



## unpecador

Shatter Their Bones - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## dosborn

*Shatter*ed - Rolling Stones


----------



## von buck

dosborn said:


> *Shatter*ed - Rolling Stones


*Shattered* Glass - Britney Spears


----------



## meanmachine1961

Heart of Glass - Blondie


----------



## thelonerang3r

My Life Inside Your Heart- Rise Against


----------



## buck32

Put *Your* Lovin on Me - Tim McGraw


----------



## DevilsJohnson

You're no good - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## thelonerang3r

You're so Vain- Carly Simon


----------



## von buck

thelonerang3r said:


> You're so Vain- Carly Simon


Love in *Vain* - Robert Johnson/Rollin' Stones


----------



## dosborn

Love Hurts - Nazareth


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Hurt so good..John Mellonhedad..I mean Mellencamp:anim_lol:


----------



## dosborn

Hurt - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## unpecador

World of Hurt - Overkill


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Rock and Roll Music to save the wold - Ten Tears After


----------



## dosborn

Rock and Roll aint Noise Pollution - AC/DC :smt077


----------



## kg333

Cities On Flame With Rock and Roll - Blue Oyster Cult

KG


----------



## von buck

kg333 said:


> Cities On Flame With Rock and Roll - Blue Oyster Cult
> 
> KG


*Rock And Roll* Hoochie Koo - Rick Derringer


----------



## unpecador

Crack Rock Steady - Choking Victim


----------



## thelonerang3r

Rock Your Socks- Tenacious D


----------



## meanmachine1961

I Love Rock and Roll - Joan Jett


----------



## von buck

meanmachine1961 said:


> I Love Rock and Roll - Joan Jett


I Wanna *Rock and Roll* All Night (And Party Every Day) - KISS


----------



## unpecador

What I've Become - Lamb of God :supz:

[yt]



[/yt]


----------



## meanmachine1961

What's Your Name - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## von buck

meanmachine1961 said:


> What's Your Name - Lynyrd Skynyrd


*What's* Up - 4 Non-Blonds


----------



## meanmachine1961

Up Around the Bend - CCR


----------



## buck32

Between *the* River and Me - Tim McGraw


----------



## thelonerang3r

The River- Garth Brooks


----------



## meanmachine1961

Still the One - Orleans


----------



## thelonerang3r

Only One- Slipknot


----------



## meanmachine1961

Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## Dr Arkham

One - Metallica


----------



## von buck

Roman4405 said:


> One - Metallica


*One* is the Lonliest Number- Three Dog Night


----------



## thelonerang3r

For No One- Korn


----------



## von buck

thelonerang3r said:


> For No One- Korn


*For* Your Love - The Yardbirds


----------



## buck32

You give *LOVE* a bad name - Bon Jovi


----------



## thelonerang3r

Bad Company- Bad Company


----------



## buck32

Used to Bad News - Boston


----------



## tropicmaster

BAD moon rising- CCR


----------



## thelonerang3r

Make Me Bad- Korn


----------



## von buck

thelonerang3r said:


> Make Me Bad- Korn


*Bad, Bad* Leroy Brown - Jim Croce


----------



## thelonerang3r

Bad Place Alone- Alice Cooper


----------



## falchunt

thelonerang3r said:


> Bad Place Alone- Alice Cooper


_bad_ girlfriend - Theory of a Dead Man


----------



## buck32

Bad Boys - Whitesnake


----------



## VasSigmeister

boys n da hood - eazy e


----------



## buck32

The Boys Are Back in Town - Thin Lizzy


----------



## tc15

BACK in black-AC/DC


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Baby come _BACK_-Player


----------



## thelonerang3r

Baby Got Back- Sir Mix-a-lot


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Be my _Baby_-The Ronettes


----------



## von buck

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> Be my _Baby_-The Ronettes


*Baby Baby* - Amy Grant


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

I love you _Baby_-Gloria Gaynor


----------



## VasSigmeister

I have ten friends and a crowbar that says _you_ wont do jack. Underoath


----------



## novacody78

*Jack* and Diane by John Cougar Mellencamp


----------



## tropicmaster

Little Diane , Dion : 1962


----------



## tc15

LITTLE duece coupe, Beach boys


----------



## js

Little Dreamer - Van Halen


----------



## js

Little Guitars - Van Halen :smt023


----------



## rccola712

A Little's Enough - Angels and Airwaves


----------



## von buck

rccola712 said:


> A Little's Enough - Angels and Airwaves


*Little* Darlin - The Diamonds


----------



## falchunt

little black backpack - seether


----------



## tropicmaster

Sheeeeesh talk about a silver platter

Back In BLACK- ACDC


----------



## thelonerang3r

Black Sunshine- White Zombie


----------



## unpecador

Black Heart - Chimaira


----------



## von buck

unpecador said:


> Black Heart - Chimaira


*Black* is *Black* - Los Bravos


----------



## mrbill345

1952 Vincent Black Lightning - Richard Thompson


----------



## kg333

Ride The Lightning - Metallica

KG


----------



## mrbill345

Ride Captain Ride - Blues Image


----------



## unpecador

Valkyries Ride - Amon Amarth


----------



## von buck

unpecador said:


> Valkyries Ride - Amon Amarth


Ride of the *Valkyries* - Richard Wagner


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

von buck said:


> Ride of the *Valkyries* - Richard Wagner


Riding the Storm Out-----REO Speedwagon


----------



## unpecador

Flesh Storm - Slayer


----------



## von buck

unpecador said:


> Flesh Storm - Slayer


Riders on the *Storm* - The Doors


----------



## tropicmaster

von buck said:


> Riders on the *Storm* - The Doors


Tokyo Storm Warning" - Elvis Costello & The Attractions


----------



## unpecador

Storm in My Mind - Possessed


----------



## js

unpecador said:


> Storm in My Mind - Possessed


Seasons IN the Abyss - Slayer :smt023


----------

